# Reciprocal Advertising



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

We've discovered that one of the best ways to get pictures, referrals, etc. is through reciprocity.

We do small events -- all wedding photos on my web site or in our wedding portfolio are labeled and I ALWAYS ask for a stack of business cards and brochures, which are also slipped into a sleeve inside the portfolio. Ditto with cakes, outside caterers, florists and photographers.

I never have a problem getting pictures. I always follow up an event with a note, expressing my interest in meeting them, my own business card or brochure and a reminder about any photographs that I can buy, trade or whatever. When I can, I drop off a plate of cookies, coffee cake, etc... Usually once the proofs are in, we get a copy.

Many of these folks also take a stack of brochures or cards. I always send a note of thanks for referral -- which goes a LONG way. Sometimes depending on the circumstances, I let them know "x" may be calling. If you show that you will publicize them, they will take care of you.

Although I have not used them, http://www.colorcards.com/ has come reccomended to me -- their prices seem to be competitive with other printers.

If you are not yet in business, see if a photography student will work with you -- sometimes for barter.

I also can't say enough good things about a good digital camera. You have control over the photos taken. You get to see immediately what the results are -- if you don't like them, you can take them over, rearrange, change lighting, etc until it's right. You also then have great cropping capabilities.

Best of luck!

lynne

[ August 19, 2001: Message edited by: lynne ]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, Lynne. Lots of helpful suggestions.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Vista Print offers free, that's right, FREE, color business cards (250 of them). My friend has some and they look great. They just have something printed on the back in pretty small letters, "Get your free business cards at www.vistaprint.com".[/URL] You just pay $5 for shipping and handling and it takes 3 weeks. $8 speeds it up to 14 days, and $12 gets it to you in 7 days. There's a good amount of free designs to choose from. If you pay $10, they will remove the print on the back. You can also upload your own logo and create your own cards. I forget the price, but out of all the ones I've seen, they are by far the cheapest. I'll be designing my business cards here as soon as I get my logo together.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Cool link. I wish I'd known about this place a couple months ago.


----------

